# what oval do i have



## deanwesley91 (Aug 1, 2011)

hey guys been out of oval for around 10 years just trying to clarify what oval car i have. i have been told its a hyperdrive sse pro3


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Appears to me to be an associated rc10-L3 oval


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

A hyperdrive Pro 2 with associated frontend


----------



## ovalrc (Jan 21, 2002)

Definitely Hyperdrive Pro 2, looks like this is the short version, I believe they made two versions, one with 5 battery slots and one with 6. You obviously have the 5 slot version.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

+1 HD shorty


----------

